# a little industrial.....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Just a little something out of our ordinary. ....

Macro epoxy 920 and industrial enamel


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Something bigger...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Is this recent? 

Are the lower temps causing issues?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Today.....it was about 60 here..


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

How many guys do you have now rich? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

15 as of now...every time I feel a slow time coming....something big pops up...just got an email on a car max....yes...metal roofs and eifs in November in wisconsin...crazy huh...lol


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

How do you do it rich? Get all these jobs across the country


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> How do you do it rich? Get all these jobs across the country


I ask myself the same thing daily......lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> How do you do it rich? Get all these jobs across the country


Except states that require a license. From what I have gathered leeds sheets, lowest bid and cheap labor.........


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Except states that require a license. From what I have gathered leeds sheets, lowest bid and cheap labor.........


Correct.....but I'm going to Vegas in January and considering taking there test at that time.....which will qualify me for a few states as I understand


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Correct.....but I'm going to Vegas in January and considering taking there test at that time.....which will qualify me for a few states as I understand


It's a little more nuanced than that. First of all, only the trade portion of the exam has reciprocity with the other states. Secondly, there are requirement for the duration that you've been licensed. You have to have 4 years experience before you can get a ticket in Utah, for instance. Before you can get a license in CA under the reciprocal arrangement, you have to hold a ticket in one of the other states for five years. Arizona is similar.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Gough said:


> It's a little more nuanced than that. First of all, only the trade portion of the exam has reciprocity with the other states. Secondly, there are requirement for the duration that you've been licensed. You have to have 4 years experience before you can get a ticket in Utah, for instance. Before you can get a license in CA under the reciprocal arrangement, you have to hold a ticket in one of the other states for five years. Arizona is similar.


Looks like Nevada will be #1 then


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Getting a license in Nevada does not qualify you to get a license in any of the other 3 states (Utah, Arizona, California). The only benifit you have is the trade test gets waived, and even with that you have to be licensed for at least 5 years before you csn have the trade test waived. You still have to take the Law and Business exam and follow the regulations for each state.. For what I know, Nevada is actually stricter than California. They require financials, which California does not. My last employer who is licensed in California had to get his license in Nevada, it was a 3 month process and he had to obtain a address in Nevada. Arizona and Utah are alot least strict but I think all four require fingerprint and background checks. So ya, its not something that can be done in a week vacation trip.

And if you happen to do get a license in Nevada, dont expect to be bidding jobs on the strip. Those are locked in with the unions....... I almost moved to Nevada, im so thankful I didnt. ...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Other than the no state tax...... thats cool man


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Getting a license in Nevada does not qualify you to get a license in any of the other 3 states (Utah, Arizona, California). The only benifit you have is the trade test gets waived. You still have to take the Law and Business exam and follow the regulations for each state.. For what I know, Nevada is actually stricter than California. They require financials, which California does not. My last employer who is licensed in California had to get his license in Nevada, it was a 6 month process and he had to obtain a address in Nevada. Arizona and Utah are alot least strict but I think all four require fingerprint and background checks. So ya, its not something that can be done in a week vacation trip.
> 
> And if you happen to do get a license in Nevada, dont expect to be bidding jobs on the strip. Those are locked in with the unions....... I almost moved to Nevada, im so thankful I didnt. ...


I have the number for them out there...i will look into it ...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just read it here
www.nvcontractorsboard.com/contractor_license_requirements.html#1


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Just read it here
> www.nvcontractorsboard.com/contractor_license_requirements.html#1


Thanks, very intresting.

Here is our list:

A. Take your brushes/ equipment from your previous employment. 

B. Order business cards.

C. Slap a magnet on the side of your present vehicle.

D. Place an add in the local newspaper

BOOM.....YOUR A PAINTING CONTRACTOR......LOL

Oh I forgot hire friends who have no experience till you can afford better help....

But it's okay because you have pretty much none yourself.....


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think that your belt with a "d ring" is an acceptable means of fall protection in a lift. you will probably do more harm than good if you were to fall since the lanyard is attached at your waist line instead of between your shoulder blades when wearing a proper harness with leg loops and chest strap that is designed to keep you upright and supported in case of a fall vs that belt that will toss you into something and hang you or allow you to slip out. 
can you give a little more info on your scope of work and surface prep and top coat if any. it appears that you may be painting over rust again, but it is kind of hard to tell from the pics.
thanks


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

mustangmike3789 said:


> I don't think that your belt with a "d ring" is an acceptable means of fall protection in a lift. you will probably do more harm than good if you were to fall since the lanyard is attached at your waist line instead of between your shoulder blades when wearing a proper harness with leg loops and chest strap that is designed to keep you upright and supported in case of a fall vs that belt that will toss you into something and hang you or allow you to slip out. can you give a little more info on your scope of work and surface prep and top coat if any. it appears that you may be painting over rust again, but it is kind of hard to tell from the pics. thanks


I'm of the mind. That Rixhmond ought not post any pics at all, work in progress for sure not. But IMO he ought not put out here a lot of things he does. Risk/reward. There is just no reward I can see. The risk may not be much but weather he realizes it or not it's there, mums the word in this racket IMO. But whatever.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

mustangmike3789 said:


> I don't think that your belt with a "d ring" is an acceptable means of fall protection in a lift. you will probably do more harm than good if you were to fall since the lanyard is attached at your waist line instead of between your shoulder blades when wearing a proper harness with leg loops and chest strap that is designed to keep you upright and supported in case of a fall vs that belt that will toss you into something and hang you or allow you to slip out.
> can you give a little more info on your scope of work and surface prep and top coat if any. it appears that you may be painting over rust again, but it is kind of hard to tell from the pics.
> thanks


If I remember right, Class 1 belts are for work positioning only, where no fall potential exists.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> I'm of the mind. That Rixhmond ought not post any pics at all, work in progress for sure not. But IMO he ought not put out here a lot of things he does. Risk/reward. There is just no reward I can see. The risk may not be much but weather he realizes it or not it's there, mums the word in this racket IMO. But whatever.


All of our pictures typically go straight to face book or our website.....


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Here are a few more from the last day...today!!


----------

